# [solved] live dvd

## teddydeluxe

hallo,

gibt es einen trick die live dvd zum laufen zu bringen ? hab die 11.2 versucht, aber da gibt er beim booten errors aus 

```
EDD : Error 2000 reading sector 1360105

No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found !

boot :

Could not find kernel image:
```

und die 10.2 bootet gar nicht, das laufwerk versucht drauf zuzugreifen, aber bricht ab und es bootet vom festplatte. gibt es da einen trick oder was mache ich falsch ?

dankeschön udn schönen abendLast edited by teddydeluxe on Fri Dec 30, 2011 10:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

autobuilds verwenden. --> aktueller. (auf dem Mirror ----> releases ---> ${ARCH} --> autobuilds -> current-iso)

----------

## teddydeluxe

danke, aber da finde ich keine live dvd, nur stage3 archive. ich bräuchte etwas, wovon ich booten kann. ich wollte meine mein komplettes per rsync spiegeln, aber auf der minimal cd gibt es kein rsync. deshalb brauche ich die live dvd.

----------

## teddydeluxe

also es scheint am laufwerk zu liegen. am notebook kann ich davon booten, aber am desktop rechner nicht. auch wenn ich versuche die dvd zu mounten kommt : dev/sr0 : cant read superblock. das laufwerk hab ich erst vor ein paar monten gekauft. ich such mal ein win7 image und werde testen, ob es vll allgemein ein problem mit dvds gibt.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Teddydeluxe.

 *teddydeluxe wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
> gibt es einen trick die live dvd zum laufen zu bringen ? hab die 11.2 versucht, aber da gibt er beim booten errors aus 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Der  *Quote:*   

> Error 2000 reading sector 1360105

  sieht zwar eigentlich nach einem Sektor-Lesefehler für mich aus, aber da es dir ja anscheinend nicht um's testen der Live-CD geht empfehle ich den Download der SystemRescueCD.

Sie ist schön schlank also schnell geladen und gebrannt, sehr Aktuell und unterstützt daher alte wie neue Hardware, basiert auf Gentoo, bietet ein optionales Gui.

Daher eignet sie sich gut um Gentoo zu installieren, aber auch für diverse Notfallhilfen und Reperaturmaßnahmen (klar auch rsync, net-setup, testdisk, Photorec, Partimage, dd,  wizard > Firefox zum online browsen im Handbuch, etc. etc.).

Ich schwör auf sie.

http://www.sysresccd.org/Online-Manual-DE

Gruß, Andy

----------

## teddydeluxe

dankeschön, das löst schon mal das sync problem, mit der rescue cd läuft es super. jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen weshalb mein laufwerk keine dvds verträgt. 

vorhn hat es mit einer noname dvd funktioniert und ich konnte sie mounten. aber sony dvds mag das sony laufwerk nicht  :Smile: 

könnt ich mir noch aus erfahrung sagen, welche marke eine gute kompatibilität hat zu linux ? lg, nec, liteon .. ?

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Teddy,

nach meiner Erfahrung gibt's da eigentlich keine zu erwartenden Probleme.

Ich selbst hab in letzter Zeit gute Erfahrungen mit LG gemacht, zumal deren Laufwerke fast alle auch DVD-RAM unterstützen was für mich von Vorteil ist.

Auch schnitten sie meist recht gut beim Lesen von Fehlerhaften (kpiergeschützten) CD /DVD's ab. 

Ob Sata oder IDE machte hier keinen Unterschied.

Ergo, scheint man hier im Vorfeld nicht so sehr auf der hut sein zu müssen wie bei sonstiger Hardware wie Drucker, Scanner, Graka, Mainboards, Schleppis etc.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## teddydeluxe

alles klar vielen dank  :Smile: 

----------

